# two day no block....



## evangil (May 23, 2017)

Yesterday and today, I spent two hours for the Flex App at every morning. In four hours I kept refresh, hitting about 60,000 hits, but a chino block did not get. This is to much crazy.
Amazon need tells the drivers how many blocks each warehouse. don`t wast my time.


----------



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

blocks are going out your just not getting offers anymore  call amazon and ask them why they have forsaken you or call your HR manager and ask them where the blocks are at


----------



## Hambone (Jun 28, 2016)

Your first mistake was to say what Amazon "needs" to do for you. Your 2nd is to stress over a gig they tell you over and over again is not meant to be a primary source of income.


----------

